# Norovirus



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Epidemics aren't always flashy or exotic ...

The hospital where I work had to shut one section down and not take any new admissions for a full month before the virus dissipated. It put a huge strain on the whole state health system because this particular specialty is hard to come by. My boss caught it after a meeting there, but had the presence of mind to stay home longer than necessary so she didn't bring it back to share with the rest of us.

So I've been racking my brains since last night trying to figure out how I got it. I haven't been back to the hospital since last month. It could have been as simple as riding the bus ... they're giant petri dishes on wheels. Norovirus is so highly contagious that I don't think there's much one can do to prevent the spread until it's too late. Just be aware of your surroundings, your own body, and wash your hands a lot.

Thankfully I already have pretzels, applesauce, and ginger tea in the pantry (see? I'm learning!) Now I just have to wait it out ...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Get well soon.


----------

